# Cruise Up Houston Ship Channel



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey 2cool,
I thought I would post this up since there are quite a few of you who enjoy this type of thing. Yesterday (Sunday) my wife and I left Clear Lake at 9am and headed for the Houston ship Channel/ Buffalo Bayou. We cleared security at Lynchburg ferries around 9:45 and made our way up the channel. The channel itself was cool, but the best part was definitely Buffalo Bayou and downtown Houston. We made it to Allen's Landing around 10:45 and had planned on stopping there for lunch and going to the Spaghetti Warehouse, but after seeing the crowd that was hanging around the dock we decided to eat on the boat and just keep motoring up the bayou. The water depths were all around 10'-15' until we got to I45. It went from 15' to 6' really quick and also there were lots of trees blocking the bayou. We turned around and made our way back. Docked at Kemah around 1pm. 
It was a super cool trip that I have wanted to do for a while now. You have to get a permit through VTS (Vessel Traffic Service) that can take up to a week to be granted. We got stopped by the USCG and showed them our permit and kept on going with no problems. The whole trip was like 36nm each direction. If any of you 2coolers would like to do the trip please pm me and I can get you the Contact info for the great people at VTS.
I will put up a few pictures of Buffalo Bayou that we took. I am sure some of you will recognize some of the buildings and bridges. Sorry no pictures of the Ship Channel. It's Illegal. Haha 




































This is I59.

















This was as far as we made it. Thats I45.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

How cool! I'd LOVE to make that trip one day!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Man that's cool . Please pm the info . Thanks looks like fun.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

We thought about this a couple times. Where can you dock at once you get to downtown ?


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Allen's landing looked like a good place to dock. They had plenty of cleats. You would just need some fenders since it was a cement bulkhead. There was also a good spot just past Allen's landing but I'm not sure what it was called. I have a picture of it so maybe someone will recognise it. It was right in the heart of the theater district.
One problem we ran into was we did not want to leave the boat unattended. Lots of less fortunate people living under the bridges seemed to be keeping an eye on us.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

captnickm said:


> Hey Guys,
> Allen's landing looked like a good place to dock. They had plenty of cleats. You would just need some fenders since it was a cement bulkhead. There was also a good spot just past Allen's landing but I'm not sure what it was called. I have a picture of it so maybe someone will recognise it. It was right in the heart of the theater district.
> One problem we ran into was we did not want to leave the boat unattended. *Lots of less fortunate people living under the bridges seemed to be keeping an eye on us*.


Uhhh, OK, and I mean this respectfully - they were not looking at you or the boat. What they were looking at would be sitting across from you at lunch sipping a glass of merlot. I think "ya'll" would get the same look from the guys cleaning fish at Froggie's. But you are right nonetheless, can,t leave your rig unattended. 
Looks like a neat trip. It has been one of those "one day we aught to..." things for a long time.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

This is a picture of the other place to dock. One again, need some fenders.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow thats a cool way to get into the city!


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Cool trip!! What size boat do you have ?


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

Great pictures and great information. I didn't even think you could go past the Lynchburg ferry area and only thought the downtown / buffalo bayou area was accessible by canoe/kayak. Sure wouldn't want to fall in as the water is probably toxic?

Do you have to know to stop at the ferry area? I assume coasties would hunt you down if you go further?


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey 2cool,
For those of you requesting the information I will email it over to you.
Crashboatbasin, its just a 20' Boston Whaler.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Richard,
Yes, the start of the security zone is the Lynchburg Ferries. And yes they would hunt you down. haha


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

So how was it as far as water hazards and such? I used to go by Buffalo Bayou all the time many many years ago and it was littered with large branches and other debris. From the pics, it looks like a lot of cleanup has happened.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Reelwork,
There was quite a bit of debris. Most was small stuff you don't need to worry about like bottles and matted grass, but there was also a few large branches and logs thrown in here and there. I hit one pretty good while in the ship channel. We were on the look out and most of it was very visible. 
It looks like they have been doing a great job cleaning though. There are a whole lot of oil booms in most of the turns in the Bayou that collect Debris. They also have a few boats that pick up as well.


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I've heard you can go past the ferries towards the 146 bridge but if you went the other way past the battleship you would get fined!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It sounds like a neat trip.

Seriously now.....a 20' Boston Whaler all the way into downtown, with a pretty lady aboard..... and why did people stare?


----------



## saltymate (Oct 1, 2011)

This sounds awesome. I'd really like to do this one day. Did you do any fishing on the way back lol. She looks dressed for it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

2Cool journey! :cheers:

The second place to dock you are referring to is called Sesquicentennial Park adjacent to the Wortham Theater. That's where the annual Buffalo Bayou Regatta's finish line is.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow really cool trip and pics, gonna have to do it one day


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

txteltech said:


> Wow really cool trip and pics, gonna have to do it one day


Let's do it!


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

I always thought it'd be awesome to have a small marina in downtown for powerboats with restaurants and bars and the like


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

rugger said:


> I always thought it'd be awesome to have a small marina in downtown for powerboats with restaurants and bars and the like


There supposed to do like a river walk down there some day. I bought a town-house close to minute maid right by buffalo bayou. Check out this website for some info about the renovation. www.buffalobayou.org


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I have replied to all the PM's. 
If you all are serious about doing a trip up to Houston we should make it a group trip. We could even make it an annual 2cool trip if we get some interest. Also, if we go up in a group it will be easier to get clearance through VTS that it would individually.


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the thread. One day I'll do it.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

captnickm said:


> I have replied to all the PM's.
> If you all are serious about doing a trip up to Houston we should make it a group trip. We could even make it an annual 2cool trip if we get some interest. Also, if we go up in a group it will be easier to get clearance through VTS that it would individually.


Captain Nick a group trip would be a good idea, put a date together and set it up. Sounds great.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

been wanting to do this. what are the bridge clearences? I'm kinda tall on the back end. keep me in the loop.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

If this gets scheduled for when Im home from work Im in!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

txteltech said:


> Captain Nick a group trip would be a good idea, put a date together and set it up. Sounds great.


Agreed! I'm in.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

what was the duration of the trip (time wise)i know you stated it was 36n/m what was your average speed in the buyou? (is it a no wake zone)


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes we're there any Height issues. T tops ok?


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

There are no height issues. This group does the trip every year.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Would be a 2cool trip. Keep us posted if we actually get something together. I'll go.


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

Man I need a boat already. Hopefully it will be a annual thing so I can one day join.


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

This is pure badass. I live in a high rise in downtown. That would be sweet to drive my boat back to my house.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Way cool! Made this trip years ago with my dad. Long before the restrictions of 9/11 came into play.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

How long is the permit good for? Can you be out there at night?

Thanks


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks like it would be a nice outting. I'm in for a group run.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

captnickm said:


> There are no height issues. This group does the trip every year.


That is amazing. What group is this?

BTW just last week it was announced that the city told the homeless people that lived at Allens Landing that they had to move out and to some of the other homeless colonies based around town.

The Sunset Coffee Building, a 100 year old structure, is being renovated to have an outdoor plaza with refreshment and rental facilities for runners, canoeists, kayakers and bikers.

It should be a nice place to dock your boat as well.

http://blog.chron.com/primeproperty/2014/01/downtowns-most-historic-site-gets-upgrade/


----------



## GSW112 (Dec 7, 2012)

Nick, let me know the next time you do this. I'll join yall with our Whaler!


----------



## bcrenshaw (Dec 31, 2006)

*Ship/Bayou trip*

Im in! Keep me posted please. I have made the trip from Lake Houston Dam (Goodtimes Marina) to Kemah Boardwalk down the San Jacinto river several years ago. It was an awesome trip and I would do it again.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool trip, nice pics!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cool I would love to do that some time. You just can't expect good water quality. I have canoed from Addicks dam all the way to Jenson dr. It took 3 separate trips. It was fun but there are parts of the trip the water did not smell so great. And you did not want to get it on you if you could help it. How many ships did you pass that were under way. I worked in almost every plant on the channel I have seen most of it but from the bank. It must be a whole different perspective from a boat. Very cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

This sounds fantastic. Would be a good way to spend a nice afternoon


----------



## deepndagulf (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Txboater (Sep 19, 2012)

This is something that I've wanted to do for a long time but didn't think you were allowed up the ship channel. Count us in. Im just curious about the permit and how long its good for.

We also love to do the Lake Houston dam (Good Times Marina) to Kema trip several times a year. Its a blast and you get to eat lunch at Outriggers


----------



## Boatsven1 (Jul 1, 2019)

Anyone have number for VTS?


----------



## SouthCoastMudder (Jul 27, 2009)

That would be a cool adventure, I wonder how hard it is to get a permit from VTS now... OP is from 2012


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

It looks like the VTS will come from USCG Sector Houston-Galveston.
+1 713-578-3000

https://www.navcen.uscg.gov/?pageName=vtsLocations#top

VTS Houston-Galveston.
The Vessel Traffic Center is located at Sector Houston-Galveston in Southeast Houston. The VTS operating area includes the Houston Ship Channel from the sea buoy to the Buffalo Bayou Turning Basin, Galveston Channel, Texas City Channel, Bayport Ship Channel, Barbours Terminal Channel, and 10 miles of the ICW. The area contains more than 70 miles of restricted waterways. The main part of the Houston Ship Channel is 530 feet wide with a depth of 45 feet. Several bends in the channel are in excess of 90 degrees.

Lot more info here. It's a PDF 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAPegQIBhAC&usg=AOvVaw21tsahtmJXCpI90DLTB8MI

Sounds like a neat trip. My kids have taken the short ship channel tour. Said it was fun, but the smells were something else....

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcrenshaw (Dec 31, 2006)

I would also join in group trip! Here is my contact info 281.850.4445 or [email protected]
I have done the trip from Good Times Marina San Jacinto River to Kemah but never this one!!


----------



## 23pathfinder (Feb 12, 2019)

Before I moved away in 05, a buddy and I used to do this trip all the time from clear lake. We were actually just talking about this recently too. 



I have a few friends that are in the shipping industry and have been told that this is no longer doable but that is somewhat unconfirmed. 



I would be very interested to know if this is still possible. I would love to do it again and take the kids and the wife. 



Please keep me in the loop.


----------

